# Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)



## Kashura (17. August 2016)

*Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich will meiner hoch schwangeren Frau einen Gaming Laptop gönnen  Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob sich der Aufpreis von einer 1060 zu einer 1070 "lohnt" (ja ich weiß was heißt lohnt was ist dir die Mehrleistung wert usw). Der Aufpreis an sich ist so hoch das da eine 1070 alleine für drin wäre. Natürlich ist die 1070 stärker aber um wieviel % in FHD? Würde der Laptop eine ganze Ecke länger halten mit der 1070? Das sind so die Fragen die mich beschäftigen und ich würde mich freuen eure Meinung dazu zu hören 

LG

Kashu


----------



## alexcologne (17. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

kann da nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen.

Aber wenn das Kind da ist braucht deine Frau eher Erholungsgutscheine anstelle von einem Gaminglaptop.
Also bei uns ist die Spielzeit am PC seit Kind von ca. 3 Stunden am Tag auf unter 20 minuten im Schnitt gefallen. Für Fallout 4 habe ich 6 Monate gebraucht bei ca 70 Stunden um es zu Spielen. Meine Frau Zockt so gut wie gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Kashura (17. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*



alexcologne schrieb:


> kann da nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen.
> 
> Aber wenn das Kind da ist braucht deine Frau eher Erholungsgutscheine anstelle von einem Gaminglaptop.
> Also bei uns ist die Spielzeit am PC seit Kind von ca. 3 Stunden am Tag auf unter 20 minuten im Schnitt gefallen. Für Fallout 4 habe ich 6 Monate gebraucht bei ca 70 Stunden um es zu Spielen. Meine Frau Zockt so gut wie gar nicht mehr.



macht sinn ja xD Aber sie würde den auch fürs surfen, Amazon usw benutzen. Der jetzige macht einen auf Föhn / Staubsauger und wird sicher in nächster Zeit die Biege machen. Dein Feedback spricht jedoch eher für eine 1060 xD


----------



## flotus1 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Wenn dich die Sorge plagt dass der Laptop für Gaming schnell unbrauchbar wird nimm doch einen mit MXM-GPU. Welche das sind fehlt mir momentan der Überblick, da müsste man den Einzelfall genauer recherchieren.

Immerhin gibt es jetzt eine Entscheidungsgrundlage, sprich Test:
Nvidia Pascal Grafikchips fur Notebooks: Geforce GTX 1080 (SLI), GTX 1070 und GTX 1060 im grossen Benchmark-Vergleich - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Wobei hier die Ergebnisse der GTX 1060 als Vorserienmodell noch mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Das MSI GT 73 wird eine MXM GPU bekommen, vermutlich auch das MSI GT 63 (15 Zoller). Die 1070 sollte 30-40% schneller sein als die 1060, was man schon merkt. Aber ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt, ist die andere Frage, ich würde auch mal nachn 120Hz Display schauen, gerade in Verbindung mit einer 1070 ist das eine gute Kombination.


----------



## iTzZent (17. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Alle Geräte der GT Serie haben einen MXM Slot, allerdings passen die aktuellen Karten der 10er Serie nicht mehr in den alten MXM 3.0 Typ B Slot, da sie zu viel Leistungsaufnahme besitzen.Ein GT63 gibt es nicht,  nur ein GT62...  Soweit ich weiss, besitzen alle neuen GT Serie Geräte  mit G-Sync ein 120Hz Display, da bin ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher... 

Wie schnell welche Karte ist, sieht man hier:  Nvidia Pascal Grafikchips fur Notebooks: Geforce GTX 1080 (SLI), GTX 1070 und GTX 1060 im grossen Benchmark-Vergleich - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Es  ist echt erstaunlich, das die Notebookvarianten der Karten genauso  schnell sind wie die Desktop Varianten und das eine "langsame" GTX1060  bereits eine GTX980M problemlos in die Tasche steckt... Hut ab vor  Nvidia !


----------



## MaTzElUxE (17. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Du musst aber auch sehen das die 1060 als pendant zur 970 gesetzt wurde kA warum aber hab ich wo gelesen. Aber schon erstaunlich was diie Notebookgrafikkarten jetzt können.
Das mit dem MXM Slot ist schon praktisch, aber du brauchst doch auch immer den Passenden Kühler zu der nächsten Grafikkarte oder nicht?
Und meint ihr man sollte sich etz noch nen Notebook mit GTX960m kaufen?


----------



## iTzZent (17. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Mit GTX960M sollte man sich überhaupt kein Notebook kaufen... die Karte hat schon nichts getaugt, als sie veröffentlicht wurde... 

Wenn du noch ein wenig warten kannst und nicht allzu viel Geld ausgeben willst, warte und kauf dir ein Gerät mit GTX970M oder 1060M.

btw: die GTX1060 löst die GTX970M ab, die GTX1070 die GTX980M und die GTX1080 die GTX980. Und das ganze mit einem enormen Performanceschub.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Bist du dir sicher, dass die neuen Karten nicht mehr in den alten MXM Slot passen? Weil auf der MSI Seite habe ich GT 72 Modelle mit der GTX 1070 gesehen. Laut Spezifikationen liegt da auch ein 230w Netzteil bei wie bei den alten GT 72 Modellen. Oder haben die nen neuen MXM Slot? Wäre echt schade, wenn das nicht mehr klappen sollte und hast recht, ich meinte das GT 62. Aufjedenfall bin ich beeindruckt von dem technischen Fortschritt. Im mobilen Bereich merkt man den deutlich stärker als im Desktop Bereich.


----------



## Kashura (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

also entweder sowas:
MSI GT72VR-6RE16H21 Dominator Pro Gaming Notebook bei notebooksbilliger.de
oder sowas:
MSI GT62VR-6RD16H11 Dominator Gaming bei notebooksbilliger.de

2000 öcken sind schon ne Menge aber dafür hält das ding dann hoffentlich auch 4-5 Jahre


----------



## flotus1 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Sind wir denn sicher dass ein Gaming-Notebook das richtige Werkzeug ist? Also braucht ihr die Gaming-Fähigkeit an verschiedenen Orten?
Weil das bisschen Internet mobil lässt sich auch (viel bequemer) mit einem Tablet oder kleinen Notebook erledigen. Bleibt noch genug Geld für einen Gaming-PC.


----------



## Kashura (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Sind wir denn sicher dass ein Gaming-Notebook das richtige Werkzeug ist? Also braucht ihr die Gaming-Fähigkeit an verschiedenen Orten?
> Weil das bisschen Internet mobil lässt sich auch (viel bequemer) mit einem Tablet oder kleinen Notebook erledigen. Bleibt noch genug Geld für einen Gaming-PC.



für einen weitern PC ist leider kein Platz im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Wie wäre es mit einem 2in1-Gehäuse... ? 

PC-Gehäuse mit Besonderheiten: Dual-System Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Kashura (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem 2in1-Gehäuse... ?
> 
> PC-Gehäuse mit Besonderheiten: Dual-System Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU



lustige Idee aber es geht eher um den Platz für einen Bildschirm ^^


----------



## Icedaft (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Einer spielt am PC, der Andere am TV, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Alex555 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Alle Geräte der GT Serie haben einen MXM Slot, allerdings passen die aktuellen Karten der 10er Serie nicht mehr in den alten MXM 3.0 Typ B Slot, da sie zu viel Leistungsaufnahme besitzen.Ein GT63 gibt es nicht,  nur ein GT62...  Soweit ich weiss, besitzen alle neuen GT Serie Geräte  mit G-Sync ein 120Hz Display, da bin ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher...
> 
> Wie schnell welche Karte ist, sieht man hier:  Nvidia Pascal Grafikchips fur Notebooks: Geforce GTX 1080 (SLI), GTX 1070 und GTX 1060 im grossen Benchmark-Vergleich - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> 
> Es  ist echt erstaunlich, das die Notebookvarianten der Karten genauso  schnell sind wie die Desktop Varianten und das eine "langsame" GTX1060  bereits eine GTX980M problemlos in die Tasche steckt... Hut ab vor  Nvidia !



Das GT62VR ist schon ein richtig gutes Teil geworden.
Schade finde ich, dass es nur noch 1xm.2 und 1x2,5" gibt. Nur 2 Anschlüsse für internen Speicher sind schade (ist ja leider auch beim GT72VR meines Wissens so?), dazu wieder das komische Tastaturlayout. 
Aber gerade bei den wichtigen Punkten hat MSI sehr viel richtig gemacht. Die Display Kalibrierung ist schon ein sehr gutes Feature, G-Sync, MXM GPU, 6 Heatpipe-Kühlung, gute Platzierung der Anschlüsse (LAN, Display-Anschlüsse auf Rückseite), einfache Wartung, brauchbare Lautsprecher, ... )
Werd mir in 1-2 Monaten wenn der Preis hoffentlich noch ein klein wenig gefallen ist, einen richtig guten Gaming Laptop holen, und das GT62VR steht weit oben auf der Liste der Favoriten!


----------



## Firehunter_93 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Vor allem ist das GT 62 sehr mobil mit seiner Größe! Allerdings würde mich immer noch interessieren, ob man in die älteren GT 72 Modelle die neuen GPUs reinbekommt.


----------



## flotus1 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Alle Geräte der GT Serie haben einen MXM Slot, allerdings passen die aktuellen Karten der 10er Serie nicht mehr in den alten MXM 3.0 Typ B Slot, da sie zu viel Leistungsaufnahme besitzen.



Hmmm...
Dann bleibt es wohl dabei dass die GPU nur sehr begrenzt aufrüstbar ist. Die Standards für MXM wechseln einfach zu oft. Mal ganz davon ab dass die Geschichte reichlich undurchsichtig ist.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Welcher MXM Slot liegt denn bei den neuen Modellen vor?


----------



## iTzZent (18. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Genaue Spezifikationen sind mir noch nicht bekannt. Ich weiss nur, das die aktuellen Karten ein anderes Layout besitzen und somit Platztechnisch nicht mehr in MXM 3.0 Typ B Notebooks passen.

@*Alex555* ja der M.2 Adapter und somit das SuperRAID Feature wurden beim GT72VR gestrichen, das gibts nur noch im Topmodel, dem GT73VR. Das GT73VR ist auch das erste 17.3" Book mit SLI (2xGTX1070), es gibt aber auch eine Single GPU Variante.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Da du ja für MSI arbeitest, kannst du mal versuchen das rauszufinden? Weil ich habe von anderen Leuten gehört, dass die 1060 und 1070 angeblich weiterhin in den MXM 3er Slot passen sollen. Mich würde es echt interessieren, weil im Moment überlege ich, ob ich mein GT 72 verkaufen soll und mir ein GT 62 holen soll.


----------



## iTzZent (20. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop fÃ¼r die bessere HÃ¤lfte (1060 oder 1070)*

So sehen die Karten aus...

Bild 1 zeigt eine GTX970M im normalen MXM 3.0 Typ B Format.
Bild 2 zeigt eine GTX980 für das GT80S. Dort werden 2 dieser Karten verwendet
Bild 3 zeigt auch eine GTX980 für das GT72S 6QF
Bild 4 zeigt die Clevo 150W und 200W Versionen der GTX980

Die Layouts der GTX980 Karten wurden 1:1 in der GTX10er Serie übernommen, so zumindest bei MSI. Bei Clevo hat sich da auch wieder was verändert, siehe dazu der Computerbase Artikel Die GeForce GTX 1070 im Schenker XMG U507 - ComputerBase


----------



## Firehunter_93 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Alles klar, das ist ein schlechtes Zeichen 
Aber mal ne Frage, wie heißt denn der Formfaktor der gtx 980 für das GT 72s? Weil wenn die neuen Pascal GPU das gleiche Layout haben, dann müssten die GPUs doch auch in das alte GT 72(s) passen oder irre ich mich?


----------



## iTzZent (21. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

In das 6QF, denn das hat ein anderes Mainboard wie das 6QE und das 6QD.


----------



## Promized (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Hallo ihr lieben Leute 

ich habe noch eine kleine Frage zum Thema, da ich irgendwie auch nicht mehr so ganz durch die ganzen Modelle durchblicke :O 

Habe vor uns noch ein Gaming Laptop zu kaufen, dieses mal von MSI 

Wir interessieren uns für dieses Modell: MSI 17,3", i7-6700HQ, 16GB RAM, SSD + HDD, GeForce(R) GTX 1070 >>GT72VR-6REAC16H21 (001785-SKU33)<< online kaufen | OTTO

Verwendet dieses Modell nun ein 120 HZ - G-Sync Bildschirm? Oder ist das bei diesem Modell nicht der Fall 

Gerne würde ich auch wissen, ob bei diesem Modell ein externer G-Sync Bildschirm angeschlossen werden kann. Bei der GTX 980m beispielsweise gibt es ja durch Optimus div. Probleme bei manchen Modellen, wo G-Sync dann nicht funktioniert.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe


----------



## Firehunter_93 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Schwer zu sagen, finds auch seltsam, dass das nirgendswo angegeben wird, dafür dann aber bei den GE/GS Modellen.. Ich denke einfach mal, dass die teureren GT 72 Modelle das 120Hz Panel haben, also deins vermutlich schon. Itzzent wird dir denke ich in 3 Wochen mehr Infos darüber geben können. Zu Not bestellst du es dir einfach und schaust ob es 120Hz hat und wenn nicht, schickste es wieder zurück. Oder du fragst bei dem Versandhändler mal nach, vll können die dir darüber Auskunft geben. Kann auch sein, das alle neuen GT 72 Modelle 120Hz Displays haben.


----------



## Promized (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Habe noch mal geschaut und es scheint mir so, dass wirklich nur die Modelle ab MSI GT73VR 120 HZ unterstützen. 

gamescom 2016 | MSI Line-up bei den Gaming Notebooks mit Nvidia Pascal GeForce GPUs (Update) - Notebookcheck.com News

Beginnend bei ~ 2.900 €. Das ist mir dann doch noch ein wenig zu teuer für die 1070 Variante  

Mal sehen, was noch so kommt.

Die Frage, ob mit dem oben genannten Modell jedoch G-Sync auf einem externen Bildschirm mit 120/144 HZ möglich ist, interessiert mich dann doch noch.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Ne es gibt auch GT 72 Modelle mit nem 120Hz Panel.


----------



## Promized (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Okay 

Naja habe so eben bei Notebookcheck folgendes gelesen:

Ausstattung
Bei den Anschlüssen gibt es nur einen Unterschied zum GT72S: Thunderbolt 3 wurde gestrichen und durch einen einfachen USB-Type-C-Anschluss ersetzt. Der vielseitigere TB3-Anschluss ist ab sofort dem teureren GT73VR vorbehalten, und die GT72 Baureihe entwickelt sich damit mehr zur Einstiegslösung für Enthusiasten. Insgesamt bietet das Gerät aber trotzdem mehr Anschlüsse als das Alienware 17 und das Asus ROG G701. Im Gegensatz zum EVGA SC17 wird G-Sync nicht an externen Monitoren unterstützt.

Somit unterstützt die Modellreihe GT72VR anscheinend leider kein G-Sync an externen Monitoren, sehr schade! Ich denke da muss ich dann wohl auf eine Alternative ausweichen.


----------



## Icedaft (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Bei Schenker und Clevo mal vorbeischauen: 
Fastest Customizable Gaming Clevo Notebooks # High-End DTR Workstations # Shipping from Germany #
Die schnellsten Gaming & High-End Notebooks und Desktop-PCs von XMG und SCHENKER, gefertigt in Deutschland mit aktuellster Hardware und maximaler Leistung, im Konfigurator frei zusammenstellen und online kaufen bei mySN.de!


----------



## Firehunter_93 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Leider haben die neuen MSI Noteboobs auch kein HDMI 2.0 bzw Displayport 1.3/1.4


----------



## iTzZent (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

@*Firehunter_93* es gibt kein GT72VR mit 120Hz Panel. Das gibts nur beim GS73VR (GS73VR-6RF16H22), dem GT73VR (GT73VR-6RE16SR451) und dem GE72VR (GE72VR-6RFAC16H21 / GE72VR-6RF16H21 / GE72VR-6RF16H11). Alle anderen Geräte haben nur ein normales IPS Panel (Wide View) oder halt ein 4K UHD Panel.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Dann verwirrt mich aber dieses Bild hier: MSI Deutschland - Chronik | Facebook

Und in dem Notebookscheck.com Test vom neuen MSI GT 72 war auch die Rede eines 120Hz Panels. Hier ist sogar das Bild, wo es auf dem Notebook drauf steht.
Test MSI GT72VR 6RE Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## iTzZent (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Lt. meiner Liste von den verfügbaren Geräten ist das GT72VR nicht dabei, nur die Geräte Versionen die ich aufgezählt habe. Es kann aber durchaus sein, das diese noch nicht vollständig ist, denn es kommen täglich neue Geräte dazu.... denn eigentlich müsste es von jedem aktuellen 17.3" Gerät eine 120Hz Version geben. 

Das Testgerät von Notebookcheck ist nicht für die EU (GT72VR 6RE-015US)  bestimmt, daher kann es durchaus sein, das es die 120Hz Option nur ausserhalb von Deutschland gibt... Ich kann nur sehen, was für Deutschland bestimmt ist. Solch einen Fall gab es schonmal... so hat die GL Serie z.B. in den USA ein weisses Backlight Keyboard, in Deutschland hingegen gibt es die GL Serie nur ohne Backlight Keyboard. Auch das GT60 gibt es in den USA mit einer GTX980M + 4K Display, in Deutschland hingegen war bei der GTX880M + 3K Display schon vorbei.

Auch auf der deutschen MSI Website ist keine Rede von einem 120Hz  Display beim GT72VR, da steht bei Display immer nur "17.3" FHD  (1920x1080) 17.3" FHD (1920x1080), IPS-Level 17.3" UHD (3840x2160),  IPS-Level". Beim GT73VR hingegen steht "17.3" FHD (1920x1080), IPS-Level  17.3" UHD (3840x2160), IPS-Level 17.3" FHD (1920x1080), *120Hz, 5ms*, Wide-View".


----------



## Firehunter_93 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für die bessere Hälfte (1060 oder 1070)*

Mal völlig davon abgesehen wäre es auch total unlogisch, wenn MSI in einem seiner Top Modelle kein 120Hz Display einbaut, stattdessen aber in einem GS 73 und GE 73 und naja das GT 72 steht ja eigentlich über den beiden. Aber kann gut sein, dass es noch dauern wird, bis es in Deutschland erhältlich ist. Ich halte auch eine GTX 1070 für Full HD@60Hz für etwas unsinnig.

Dieses hier hat beispielsweise ein 120Hz Panel, ich weiß aber nicht, ob es das auch für die deutsche Variante mit Tobii geben wird:
GT72VR 6RE Dominator Pro Tobii | MSI Global | Laptops - The best gaming laptop provider


----------

